# Syncing TIFF's to Lr Mobile



## msbc (Dec 28, 2019)

I read the Lr Mobile FAQ on the Adobe help site. Under the question "*What file formats does Adobe Photoshop Lightroom for mobile support?*" it states:
Lightroom for mobile supports JPEG, PNG, Adobe DNG image formats.

It also mentions what happens with RAW files i.e. Smart Previews.

There's no mention of TIFF, but I can sync my TIFF images. Is Lr creating a JPG during the Sync process? If it is how can I control it's settings i.e.  quality, resolution, metadata, color profile etc?

Mark


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes, the Tiff format IS supported in Lr Mobile. If syncing Tiffs from  Classic to the cloud, then only Smart Previews (lossy DNG format) will be created and uploaded, these are fixed dimensions (2560 px long edge) and will contain all the standard metadata of the original.


----------



## msbc (Dec 29, 2019)

Jim,

What happens with color profile? My RAW's and TIFF's are ProPhoto. I intend to use my Lr Mobile albums for my Adobe Profile web site so I will want the images to be sRGB. I was thinking I'd have control over all this by exporting a JPEG in Lr and syncing that to Mobile instead of the TIFF?

Or am I overthinking this and just creating unnecessary extra steps in my workflow?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 29, 2019)

msbc said:


> Or am I overthinking this and just creating unnecessary extra steps in my workflow?


Yes, I think so. If the images are to stay within the Adobe apps, be that the Lightroom ecosystem or Adobe Portfolio web-site, then let Adobe worry about presenting them correctly (you can't really change things anyway). I have Tiffs and PSDs in my Portfolio web-site and they view correctly in my browser. It's only when exporting images for viewing outside of the Lightroom system that you'd need to worry about colour spaces, but the export function in all the LR apps will now let you choose from a number of different spaces.


----------

